# Horse chained up



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey all, 
I was out walking my dog and came across a little black stallion chained to the ground. I don't know what the laws are regarding tethering horses, but this angered me. He had grass and shade but no real shelter if it rained. He had water but it was dirty and he was covered in flies. 
He was gorgeous little cobby thing, no bigger than 13.2hh and very friendly.
Is this worth reporting?
I just want to go down there with a hoof pick, fly spray and a bucket of clean water. What to do?
xx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

If he has access to food and water I dont think an animal charity would take action?
What condition was he in? Did he look underweight or were his hooves overgrown? If so it's worth reporting as they are signs of neglect.

Let me know what happens xx


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I have to agree with Zayna. Most fields don't have any shelter anyway. As far as I am aware there is no problem unless they are under a year? I live nearish a common next a traveller site, they have 30+ horses tethered on there at all times. None of which have any shelter, they have been there for years so i assume there is no welfare issues. Was he on common land/privet or council owned ?


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not sure about the land, but went back today and the horse has no water. If it still is without water later, then I will call the RSPCA xx


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

If he has water, food (grass) and shelter (albeit limited) then I don't think anything illegal is being done.


----------

